# Capture video with webcamd



## blaize (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I try to get my Terratec Grabby USB work to capture old VHS.
I compiled webcamd from port, my integrated webcam work fine when I run pwcview, but the grabby show me a green screen like no input.
I have the node in /dev :

```
crw-rw-rw-  1 webcamd  webcamd    0, 125 Sep  1 14:54 /dev/video0
crw-rw----  1 webcamd  webcamd    0, 126 Sep  1 14:54 /dev/video1
crw-rw----  1 webcamd  webcamd    0, 127 Sep  1 14:54 /dev/video2
```

I don't know why I have 3 video device. One of them is the webcam, the other should be the Grabby, and the last I don't know.
Anyways, The Grabby seem to be reconized :

```
$dmesg
ugen6.2: <vendor 0x0ccd> at usbus6
uaudio0: <vendor 0x0ccd Grabby, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus6
uaudio0: No playback!
uaudio0: Record: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format
uaudio0: No midi sequencer
pcm2: <USB audio> on uaudio0
```

I tried both mplayer and VLC, can't get any video.

```
$mplayer tv:// driver=v4l2:input=1
MPlayer SVN-r34821-snapshot-4.2.1 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

Playing tv://.
TV file format detected.
Selected driver: v4l2
 name: Video 4 Linux 2 input
 author: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>
 comment: first try, more to come ;-)
Selected device: Terratec Grabby
 Capabilities:  video capture  VBI capture device  audio  read/write  streaming
 supported norms: 0 = NTSC; 1 = NTSC-M; 2 = NTSC-M-JP; 3 = NTSC-M-KR; 4 = NTSC-443; 5 = PAL; 6 = PAL-BG; 7 = PAL-H; 8 = PAL-I; 9 = PAL-DK; 10 = PAL-M; 11 = PAL-N; 12 = PAL-Nc; 13 = PAL-60; 14 = SECAM; 15 = SECAM-B; 16 = SECAM-G; 17 = SECAM-H; 18 = SECAM-DK; 19 = SECAM-L; 20 = SECAM-Lc;
 inputs: 0 = Composite1; 1 = S-Video;
 Current input: 0
 Current format: YUYV
Selected input hasn't got a tuner!
v4l2: ioctl query control failed: Invalid argument
v4l2: ioctl query control failed: Invalid argument
v4l2: ioctl query control failed: Invalid argument
v4l2: ioctl query control failed: Invalid argument
==========================================================================
Opening video decoder: [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video
Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.
VO: [xv] 640x480 => 640x480 Planar YV12 
Selected video codec: [rawyv12] vfm: raw (RAW YV12)
==========================================================================
Audio: no sound
Starting playback...
v4l2: select timeout
V:   0.0   2/  2 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 
v4l2: select timeout
V:   0.0   4/  4 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 
v4l2: select timeout
V:   0.0   5/  5 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0
```

that loop on select timeout, when I hit Ctrl-C

```
MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: video_read_frame
v4l2: select failed: Interrupted system call
V:   0.0   6/  6 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 
v4l2: select timeout
libv4l2: error dequeuing buf: Invalid argument


MPlayer interrupted by signal 2 in module: free_demuxer
```

Any idea?


----------



## bsdfanunix2 (Apr 19, 2014)

It's most probably a grabby hvrev2,it has the same id's of rev1,but is different.
Give a lot of problems under linux too
Mplayer give something like this,even dmesg report no errr


----------

